# Avengers Assemble... New Puppy.



## Captains Sidekick (Mar 19, 2016)

This is our new member of the family. 
His name is Captain (America). He is 8 weeks old Sable. This past Friday he weighed 11.2 pounds at exactly 8 weeks. 
Sire is German import working line Luke Vom Haus Dyer who's sire was Quax zur Hirsauerglocke his sire SG Rocky am Argensee. 
Dam is Sophia Vom Haus Hendrick. 
Captain has a great pedigree. 
His temperament is really good. He loves being with us. And the family loves him. We just need to teach him to chew on his toys and not us lol. 









Ears wanting to come up. 






























He is so furry.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Cute furball!

Put a large tarp under that crate in case an accident makes its way outside the pan - cleaning the carpet will be a chore.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Litter from Luke Vom Haus Dyer and Sophia Vom Haus Hendrick



it will be interesting to see how this pup develops

hope he is everything that you hope for --- good luck


----------



## Captains Sidekick (Mar 19, 2016)

carmspack said:


> Litter from Luke Vom Haus Dyer and Sophia Vom Haus Hendrick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes, he is the prefect piece to complete our family puzzle. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

wish you good luck with this pup.

looks like you have a beautiful location - love the dead end street with the wooded ravine adjacent to the house -- how handy is that !


----------



## Captains Sidekick (Mar 19, 2016)

carmspack said:


> wish you good luck with this pup.
> 
> looks like you have a beautiful location - love the dead end street with the wooded ravine adjacent to the house -- how handy is that !


Yes we love being the last house on the left lol. 
We also have a walking trail in the woods next to a creek. And most of our neighborhood is in a circle almost a mile long. A trip around it wears Captain out. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

don't go on such a long forced march for an 8 week old pup.

best exercise for him right now is his free-choice around your property 

he looks like he may be a bit loose in the ligaments - so you don't want to overdo things .

pedigrees give insight so that you can do the best for your dog . 

build muscle , yes - initiate strong ligaments and cartilage , yes .

what are you feeding the cute Captain.


----------



## Captains Sidekick (Mar 19, 2016)

carmspack said:


> don't go on such a long forced march for an 8 week old pup.
> 
> best exercise for him right now is his free-choice around your property
> 
> ...


Yeah I make sure he wants to go for a walk. He loves the walks. When we get back he still wants to chase my son around the yard. I'm making sure we don't overdue his walks and exercise. He gets plenty of rest also. I read that they really don't need much exercise at this age. We are feeding him nature's recipe puppy and pedigree puppy. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Captains Sidekick (Mar 19, 2016)

Ears are wanting to stand. 























Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Neither the Pedigree Puppy nor the rawhide in that last pic are going to go over well with a large portion of the members on here. I'd probably switch over his chews to be antlers or durable toys. 

As foods that come more highly recommended, there are threads all over this forum that discuss what many think are good options. Take a look at Dogfoodadvisor.com It's a free, independent review of nearly all commercially available kibbles and will list ingredient by ingredient what is beneficial and what may be harmful in each kibble. Worth a look. Pedigree unfortunately doesn't rank so high.


----------



## Captains Sidekick (Mar 19, 2016)

Kahrg4 said:


> Neither the Pedigree Puppy nor the rawhide in that last pic are going to go over well with a large portion of the members on here. I'd probably switch over his chews to be antlers or durable toys.
> 
> As foods that come more highly recommended, there are threads all over this forum that discuss what many think are good options. Take a look at Dogfoodadvisor.com It's a free, independent review of nearly all commercially available kibbles and will list ingredient by ingredient what is beneficial and what may be harmful in each kibble. Worth a look. Pedigree unfortunately doesn't rank so high.


We asked our Vet and she said not to do antlers and pedigree puppy was good. We want to do best by him. I will research chew toys, treats, and food. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

The title to this thread was lost on a big dummy like me. I am glad I clicked on it to see what that was all about.

He is a doll. I just want to hug him. 

Buy the best food you can afford for your dog. I try to buy limited ingredient dog food, Canidae Pure. But I also feed raw. Some people are really gung ho about feeding raw. I was too until it started to cost too much to feed 2 dogs 2 pounds a day.

Careful with the rawhide chew. Puppy can break off piece and swallow. It can blow up (increase in size not explode) in his tummy. Did the vet say why she was a no no on the antlers? Generally raw bones / antlers are ok. Cooked bones are a big no no. Easy to shatter and puncture little guy's tum tum.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

Pedigree food is garbage. Return it if you can. Most pet stores will accept open / partially consumed kibble as a return. 

Do a search on this forum, you'll find lots of good food suggestions.


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Captains Sidekick said:


> We asked our Vet and she said not to do antlers and pedigree puppy was good. We want to do best by him. I will research chew toys, treats, and food.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Vets don't always give the best advice re: food. Do a search of the ingredients in pedigree. Then compare that to a quality food. 
I'm not sure where you are located, but be careful walking around woods at this young of an age. Where I am, there is a lot of wild animal poop, ticks, and other nasties. I've already had issues with a tick...


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

yuriy said:


> Pedigree food is garbage. Return it if you can. Most pet stores will accept open / partially consumed kibble as a return.
> 
> Do a search on this forum, you'll find lots of good food suggestions.


Don't return it to a store, donate it to a local shelter.


----------



## stingeragent (Mar 23, 2016)

I may be wrong here but I thought I read you aren't supposed to take a pup longer than a 1/4 mile until they are 6 months or older?


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

yeah, the distance is too much in the A to B format -- 

the same distance , maybe more, if the pup is romping around on the lawn , stopping , starting, resting, speeding, slowing -- over time, his free choice is different .

a little 8 week old pup zig sagging , pulling , stalling is "cute" - but everything learned now will be the manner which the dog will work in a few months later .

an 8 month old dog doing the same thing is a pain in the rear -- plus not fair to the dog because you have changed what you expect of him.

when I take my pups out I ask them to walk on left , beside me , with manners , right from the start .

that first walk , with perfect practice , happy me , happy pup , good connection , trust between us -- even if it is only for 50 feet .

we expand on that .

NO rawhide please.
Pedigree is cereal --- poor quality food.


----------



## Captains Sidekick (Mar 19, 2016)

carmspack said:


> a little 8 week old pup zig sagging , pulling , stalling is "cute" - but everything learned now will be the manner which the dog will work in a few months later .


Not what I'm doing. 



carmspack said:


> when I take my pups out I ask them to walk on left , beside me , with manners , right from the start .
> 
> that first walk , with perfect practice , happy me , happy pup , good connection , trust between us -- even if it is only for 50 feet .
> 
> ...


This is what I am doing. 

Thanks for the feedback everyone. 
Short walks. 
Better food. 
Better chew toys and treats. 
Got it!


----------



## Captains Sidekick (Mar 19, 2016)

I wanted to update you guys on Captain. At 12 weeks he was 23.6 pounds. Very healthy. We shorten our walks to under a fourth of a mile. Got lots of chew toys. We changed food to Victor puppy food. Ears are up. He is starting to get his adult hair on his back and it's coming in black. He looks beautiful. Captain has the biggest paws ever, he is going to be huge.































Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## NYCgsd (Apr 23, 2016)

Beautiful boy. It's amazing how much sables coats change.


----------



## Captains Sidekick (Mar 19, 2016)

Captain 5 months and one week old. 63 pounds. 
He is such a great puppy. Having a GSD has been a great experience for us. 

















Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

Nice! Thanks for the update!


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Wow, his colors really changed.


----------



## Ripley2016 (Mar 6, 2016)

Julian G said:


> Wow, his colors really changed.


That was my thought too! He looks completely different.

So handsome though!

We feed our pup Victor as well. She is growing fast and her coat is super shiny.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Very handsome boy! Looks like he could use a good nail trim in the sitting picture. Nails that are too long change how a dogs stands and moves and can cause damage in the long wrong. Overgrown nails can also make their feet sore a bit like wearing shoes that are too small for your feet. When standing squarely on all four feet the nails should not touch the ground. If you are struggling to trim them at home take him to a vet or groomer, have them teach you how to trim them and judge how far to trim.

Overgrown nails are a pet peeve of mine


----------



## Zaxx (Jun 15, 2016)

He is a really nice looking dog! I'm glad your family is enjoying him so much.


----------



## Casto (Jun 18, 2016)

Bramble said:


> Very handsome boy! Looks like he could use a good nail trim in the sitting picture. Nails that are too long change how a dogs stands and moves and can cause damage in the long wrong. Overgrown nails can also make their feet sore a bit like wearing shoes that are too small for your feet. When standing squarely on all four feet the nails should not touch the ground. If you are struggling to trim them at home take him to a vet or groomer, have them teach you how to trim them and judge how far to trim.
> 
> Overgrown nails are a pet peeve of mine


haha lol'd but great advice! Speaking of, I need to trim Jupiter's nails.


----------



## Captains Sidekick (Mar 19, 2016)

Julian G said:


> Wow, his colors really changed.


Yeah it was crazy seeing it happen. He was really tan then the black coat came in and he was so dark. He is lighter color now. He was dark at 8 weeks. Then tan, then dark and now he looks like the pic. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Captains Sidekick (Mar 19, 2016)

Bramble said:


> Very handsome boy! Looks like he could use a good nail trim in the sitting picture. Nails that are too long change how a dogs stands and moves and can cause damage in the long wrong. Overgrown nails can also make their feet sore a bit like wearing shoes that are too small for your feet. When standing squarely on all four feet the nails should not touch the ground. If you are struggling to trim them at home take him to a vet or groomer, have them teach you how to trim them and judge how far to trim.
> 
> Overgrown nails are a pet peeve of mine


Yes he did need them trim. That was the day before going to the vet. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

He sure turned out to be one handsome hunk!


----------



## beeker (Dec 4, 2015)

Captains Sidekick said:


> Captain 5 months and one week old. 63 pounds.
> He is such a great puppy. Having a GSD has been a great experience for us.


nuthin' quite like owning/raising/training a shepherd! (I may be a bit biased) :wink2:


----------

